# Rutherford, NC Golden in desperate need



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This was posted on my facebook page. The person posting has already cntacted local rescues. He is in GREAT NEED. If anyone is willing to open their hearts to this poor poor dog, I am sure you would be blessed....











Mary Lou Cannon Lorenz






Ginger Rafti Caramico






betty emery






Atlanta Golden Retriever Rescue






Charlotte Golden Retriever Rescue






Golden Treasures







LikeCommentUnlikeComment



Type any name to tag:













Saving the dogs and cats of Rutherford County NC

This DOG - ID#A019094

I am a male, red Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 14, 2011.
— with betty emery, Charlotte Golden Retriever Rescue, Ginger Rafti Caramico, Mary Lou Cannon Lorenz, Golden Treasures and Atlanta Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor skinny guy, he looks so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping him up!!
*
Jax's Mom: Can you put the facebook link here?*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby is so skinny! He is wagging his tail so fast it's a blur.


----------

